
South Korea unveils plan for near-supersonic hyper-tube train - doener
http://inhabitat.com/south-korea-unveils-plan-for-near-supersonic-hyper-tube-train/
======
mojoe
I don't understand the desire of journalists to compare speeds to "the speed
of sound." The speed of sound varies wildly depending on air density and sound
frequency.

